# I am incubating pigeon eggs



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello to you all pigeon lovers I am incubating 2 pigeon eggs from my pigeons. They decided to sit on the eggs till the last 2 weeks of incubation why? Also can I use turkey starter or something and grind it up and wet it with warm water and make it thin and add natural yogurt to it? Im wondering I have taken the eggs for 2 days if I put it back with the pigeons will they still sit on them. I only have 1 week till they hatch and are going shopping tomorrow for the pigeon so immedite help is wanted.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Put them back quick, the ordeal you are taking on is foolish.
Dave


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

But she has not been sitting on them should I just kill the eggs they are only a week from hatching.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have any other birds you could put them under that would be great, if not well you asked for this. You could find a few posts here on PT to help you through this. And no turkey pellets will not work for a new born, search PT and you will find every thing you need to do.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do people always do things like this? Raising babies is hard and time consuming. People just don't realize everything that can go wrong. And it isn't fair to the poor babies.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They must be young and think it would be cool, I can see it if some thing happened to the parents but to do it for no reason. GRRR
Dave


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I know the cost but we had lost the mother some time ago and we had just found her and she won't sit . Most people know the cost of it, but sometimes they don't. So don't go around posting bad comments when some people might actually be trying to save the eggs/squabs. It wouldn't be fair if I would just throw away the eggs I have to at least give them a chance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if they won't sit them, then they won't raise them either. The babies are usually better off if you just let nature alone in a case like this. If she won't sit them, then just give her time and wait till she's ready. Why are you in such a rush for babies? Humans can not do as good a job as parent birds can, and usually the babies end up suffering because we try to hatch and raise them. It isn't fair to the babies. You can say "I know the cost", but you don't seem to be considering that the _cost_ is on the poor babies, not on you. It's them that suffer and usually die. Not the person raising them. Just not a good idea. And that isn't posting bad comments. Just telling it like it is. It wouldn't have mattered to the 2 week old eggs. It would be better to wait until she is ready.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

So what you are telling me to do is let the eggs freeze in the cold? I am in no rush I'm trying to let them live. And who ever said I was?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Hello to you all pigeon lovers I am incubating 2 pigeon eggs from my pigeons. They decided to sit on the eggs till the last 2 weeks of incubation why? Also can I use turkey starter or something and grind it up and wet it with warm water and make it thin and add natural yogurt to it? Im wondering I have taken the eggs for 2 days if I put it back with the pigeons will they still sit on them. I only have 1 week till they hatch and are going shopping tomorrow for the pigeon so immedite help is wanted.


well because these have developed I think you need some help. If you can go to a petstore like petsmart or petco they usually sell hand feeding formula..kaytee-exact, you mix this with warm water and feed it..new hatchlings need a thin mix and a small syringe, the baby bottle method can work but you may need to use a kitten bottle with it's nipple cut so they can get their beaks in there to suck the formula..also the babies need to be kept at at least 95 to 100 degrees for the food to digest.. feed untill the crop is just full but not tight, do not over feed and only feed when the crop is empty.

the kay-tee exact has digestive enzymes and probios in it so no need to add anything. unless there are problems with slow crop..but we can go over that if it happens.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for saying that. At least you understand that they are so close to being fully developed and soon to hatch. I don't just want to throw them away. Again thanks


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Aww they might not even hatch, they may be dead in the shell, or never even developed. Pigeons can tell if they're sitting on live eggs. That might be the reason that they were abandoned.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Start planing now, if you have a job or school they will need to be fed while you are gone.
Dave


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

grifter said:


> Aww they might not even hatch, they may be dead in the shell, or never even developed. Pigeons can tell if they're sitting on live eggs. That might be the reason that they were abandoned.


No you should have read the first post I put on the thread. I said the mother pigeon escaped and the father was sitting on them but when she came back they just didn't sit so I was worried they would get cold so I put them in the incubator as fast as I could. I have made a candler, it allows me to see through the shell and I can see that they are very well devloped. Soon to hatch. And I do have already planned. When I'm off to schooling my father will come over and care for them.(We don't live far away)


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I will keep you all updated on the progress!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I will keep you all updated on the progress!



good luck to you! hope they thrive.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope so too. But the thing is abbout the other comments is they think I don't know the 'cost' of raising them. I have done alot of research. But what you had said before was just wonderful! I went out and bought 3 small syringes. The hole is big enough whereas they can slip their beaks into. I am alos going shopping tomorrow to get the hand feeding formula. I also bought some vetranary syringes in case of some type of problem occured and I needed to give them a shot. But otherwise I hope it works out!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you also have a way to keep them them at around 90 degrees or so. If not kept warm they cannot digest their food.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes I do I am upon deciding whether I should use a heating pad or heat lamp. I understand that they like it dark to sleep, so I am leaning twards there, but how would I keep the temp.?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I raised a pair of new babies in a 10 gallon fish tank. It had a screened cover of hardware cloth. I put their nest at one end of the tank. Over the set up I hung a ceramic reptile heater. I had it on a chain that I could raise and lower. Lower made it warmer, higher made it cooler. I kept a thermometer inside the tank, and right beside the nest. That way I could monitor at all times how warm it was. I also covered part of the top with something solid to better hold in the heat. The reptile thermometers are safer than a heat lamp, and they throw a nice steady warmth. Once I got it to the temp I wanted, it pretty much stayed there.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information, where would I get one?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you mean reptile heaters, Some pet shops sell them. I get mine here usually. 

LLLREPTILE CERAMIC HEATERS

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/heat-bulbs-night-heat-bulbs-ceramic-bulbs/


I think I used a 60 or 100 watt. Think it was the 60 watt. Sometimes you have to have the pet shop order them if they don't have the right wattage. Or you can use the heat lamp, as they are cheaper, but if they were to get splashed with water or anything, they can shatter really quick. Can be a fire hazard. Maybe a heating pad works for this, but I have not used one for babies.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I was thinking about because in one forum in PT said it was better 'cuz the squabs like the dark so they can sleep eaiser but I don't know.

Lucas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I was thinking about because in one forum in PT said it was better 'cuz the squabs like the dark so they can sleep eaiser but I don't know.
> 
> Lucas


The reptile heaters don't throw any light. Just warmth. That was another reason I like them.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

More sleep for me instead of staring into a red light in my closet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jay3,
would 'candling' the eggs do any damage?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, it wouldn't do any damage, long as you don't drop them. Not sure what you'd be looking for at this stage.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok,

I had candled them the other day and they are very well alive. I can see there cute head moving inside the egg(s). I'm assuming that they are going to go into hatching position soon.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> The reptile heaters don't throw any light. Just warmth. That was another reason I like them.


Just a question on the heating .........Hydroponic shops here sell heating trays . I understand they are used for plants but do you think that a heating tray might be adapted as a heating pad ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do they look like and how warm to they get?


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Pigeon-LoverO
I have raised baby's from eggs before ,don't believe everything you read on PT.
I use an Still Air Incubator with a Automatic egg turner. Pigeons cannot tell if there is a live baby in the egg. 
The desired temperature should be 100 degrees. The relative humidity should be approximately 50% during incubation and increased to 65% during hatch.

Eggs should be turned two or three times a day , at the same time. Make sure your hands have been washed with antibacterial soap. Gently roll eggs, until you are sure they have been turned. Avoid shocks and jars when turning eggs. To help you know when eggs have been totally turned, place a small X on one side, and an O on the other with a soft lead pencil.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the plant heat pad for seeds is not enough heat. use either the reptile heat lamp or a heating pad that does not shut off automatically, put on low under a towel that is under the basket or box the young are in..I have over heated squabs before till they were panting..not good but caught it in time..so a thermometer would be very helpful.

Also, I do feel pigeons can sense or hear movement in a hatching egg, they are sitting right on them.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Spirit wings ,you are right ,they can only hear a baby piping ! This will start them forming pigeon milk in which to feed their young. I think Foy's sell's a battery powered egg that pipes ! 
The best first food to feed newly hatched young is Roudybush formula 3. It is like a thick milk.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a picture of the Roudybush


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

copper said:


> Spirit wings ,you are right ,they can only hear a baby piping ! This will start them forming pigeon milk in which to feed their young. I think Foy's sell's a battery powered egg that pipes !
> The best first food to feed newly hatched young is Roudybush formula 3. It is like a thick milk.


What's the difference between that and Kay T Exact?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

roudybush is good, but not sure if that can be found in the pet shop unless that type is orderd special. the thickness will depends on how he is feeding..newly hatched usually need it to be a thinner so it does not cake in the crop and then get slow crop.


the roudybush 3 is fine..but they make a squab diet as well..in the link

http://www.roudybush.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=orders.group&group=special


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes , it has to be very thin .

The difference is exact is too course for newly hatched babies, THe Roudybush has the perfect consistency if mixed right like spirit said. 

It would be great if pigeon -lover lived closer ,I could show first hand "how to" hand feed.

Spirit ,I just want to add, pigeons can only hear the babies piping for two days before they hatch, before this they cannot hear them. I replace eggs on some of my breeding pairs with wood eggs and they sit on these for sometimes 25 days before they finally give up.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the information, I went shopping today and got Kaytee-Exact. They will hatch next week. I have an incubator with an automatic egg turner. It also maintains humidity as long as I have the water slots filled.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great you have an incubator,make's it a lot easier.
I like to start feeding the Roudybush, and 3 days later I start mixing in the Exact.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry I couldn't find roudybush is it ok if I settle with exact?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I'm so sorry I couldn't find roudybush is it ok if I settle with exact?


yes, lots have been raised on it, if they ate out of a small spoon or measuring thing like in that picture it sure would be easier. lets see how the hatching goes and go from there.. at least you are ready.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> yes, lots have been raised on it, if they ate out of a small spoon or measuring thing like in that picture it sure would be easier. lets see how the hatching goes and go from there.. at least you are ready.


Yes, at least I am


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think incubating and raising the eggs has pros and cons to it... I've had many parents just abandon their babies during or right after hatching and forced me to raise them. I've had many die but I have saved some too. 

You will need a few things though. First they need to stay warm but not too warm... I use a heating pad with a washcloth formed into a nest. You want to put the heating pad on low to medium to avoid burning the bottom of the babies through the washcloth. For feeding I take the adult pigeon food and grind it up in a coffee grinder, then I mix it into a paste with water (this is what the parents would feed it) 
For the first 6 hours or so all you need to do is keep it warm. The baby absorbs the yolk sac in the egg before hatching so it doesnt need to eat right away. Besides it needs to rest and gain back strength it lost to hatch. I've found it works best to get a small syringe or eye dropper and feed the squab with it. Get some lukewarm water and mix sugar in it if the babies seem floppy or weak (this helps jumpstart the baby and gives it extra energy)

Healthy babies will peep and tap anything that touches them when they are hungry... I don't wait too long after this too feed them. sometimes its every 2 hours through the night even! ... a lot of work but worth it too me  if they are weak they won't always ask you for food... it's important to keep them well hydrated with the sugar water and don't focus on pushing the food.

A very important thing is to NEVER help the baby hatch... it will be tempting but it kills the squab  They build up strength and connect brain signal paths to the rest of the body in those little movments it takes to hatch. So if they get interupted and are not forced to move and work hard they don't develop the ability for the brain signals to pass to important parts of their body that allows them to continue living.


I hope this helps! if you have any more questions or anything just send me a message


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn'y back to you earlier I was busy. But thanks, already have all the information set. 
Lucas


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope you have a good incubator. If the incubator does not maintain the proper temperature and humidity you could come up with weak or deformed babies, then your project becomes a nightmare. The best incubator is mama pigeon. Lots of luck.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

pigeon-lover, I don't like the Exact to start the babies with ,I buy the Rudybush from my good friend Tony Patti /New England Pigeon Supply Phone No.860 889-0078 or 800 811-8710.

AZpigeoncrazy ,I disagree with a few things that you said in your post. I raise long Faced and Short Faced Tumblers for many years. I have helped hatch out at least half of my babies ,probably the best ones. I have a coop full of show birds that I have helped hatch out of their shells.The reason we have to pick short faced and long faced babies out of the egg is ,we as breeders have abnormally shortened the beak through selective breeding. This shortened beak inhibits the bird in the hatching process. Since ,widening the head is a desired trait, the protruding eyes actually cushion the peck against the right wing, never allowing the beak to reach the shell for penetration.
I also start feeding babies sometimes before they have hatched !


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just as an update I candled the eggs again and the eggs should hatch soon! I have everything in order, so if anything bad happens I hape I'm prepared!

WISH ME LUCK
Lucas


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

copper said:


> pigeon-lover, I don't like the Exact to start the babies with ,I buy the Rudybush from my good friend Tony Patti /New England Pigeon Supply Phone No.860 889-0078 or 800 811-8710.
> 
> AZpigeoncrazy ,I disagree with a few things that you said in your post. I raise long Faced and Short Faced Tumblers for many years. I have helped hatch out at least half of my babies ,probably the best ones. I have a coop full of show birds that I have helped hatch out of their shells.The reason we have to pick short faced and long faced babies out of the egg is ,we as breeders have abnormally shortened the beak through selective breeding. This shortened beak inhibits the bird in the hatching process. Since ,widening the head is a desired trait, the protruding eyes actually cushion the peck against the right wing, never allowing the beak to reach the shell for penetration.
> I also start feeding babies sometimes before they have hatched !


I've had to help a couple of babies out of the shells, and there were no ill effects from it.


pigeon-lover0 said:


> Just as an update I candled the eggs again and the eggs should hatch soon! I have everything in order, so if anything bad happens I hape I'm prepared!
> 
> WISH ME LUCK
> Lucas


I responded to your other thread.......it's best to have ONE thread....it lessens confusion


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ya I kinda figured that when I got confused myself!


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish you luck ! but if you have or I should say if the baby has any problem let us know .Post a picture.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I will try!!! Difficult without a camera


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Let's hope for the best ,but try to get your hands on a camera, it really helps if I can see what's going on .


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll try, Copper
Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,


Just an update the eggs are hatching today!
Can't wait.

Lucas


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck to you and the babies, I hope there are no problems.
Dave


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Same.

Lucas


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

YAY! so excited for you  post a pic of the babies when they hatch


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Update: The pigeon hatched yesterday, but it died of drowning in the incubator. The other egg is now starting to hatch. I'm going to keep a very close eye on that one.


Lucas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Update: The pigeon hatched yesterday, but it died of drowning in the incubator. The other egg is now starting to hatch. I'm going to keep a very close eye on that one.
> 
> 
> Lucas


oh sorry, do you have a dish of water in there?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> oh sorry, do you have a dish of water in there?


No it has trays of water under the metal The bird got its beak through in the water trough.

Lucas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> No it has trays of water under the metal The bird got its beak through in the water trough.
> 
> Lucas


darn it. yes I guess these incubators are designed for poultry chicks that can walk after a few hours of hatching.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> darn it. yes I guess these incubators are designed for poultry chicks that can walk after a few hours of hatching.


The other one that is hatching now will be on a heating pad.
Hope he lives. My last chance.

Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

The other pigeon that should have hatched today died in the hatching process.


Lucas


----------

